# Does anyone have any interest in my own neighborhood electric vehicles?



## electriccar (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone have any interest in my own neighborhood electric vehicles?
More details, pls see below photo, and contact with us.

Gavin
email/msn: [email protected]
phone:0086-25-87763016-679









​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​


----------



## electriccar (Feb 25, 2011)

​







​







​







​







​







​







​







​







​







​


----------

